# Opening day kills!?



## DR_Smith

Any good stories from this morning or opening day successs?! 
I only had 2 yrling this morning and headed out now for evening!
Let's hear some stories!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

I got skunked, fiance seen a nice nine and a yearling plus 3 does but everything's underwater for most part so the deer are snorkeling for corn setting in different stand this pm

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Still looking for Mr*

Did get a doe and a hog


----------



## DR_Smith

Nice! I was gonna shoot a doe but she never gave me a good shot, so let her walk till next time


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Hate seeing some of these bucks running does its to darn hot to be in blinds lol had the 12 point come in today running a lady and grunting up a storm 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2

I had 18 shoats and a mama pig around my stand @ 6:45 it was still to dark to get a shot off gonna put me up a motion light this evening when I go


----------



## tommy261

*got a doe*

Had a doe blowing downwind of me ....she blew for 15 minutes so i thought my hunt was a bust.....i then noticed 5 deer walking in upwind of me.....the blowing didnt seem to bother them at all......decided to shoot me a doe.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Nice doe Tommy


----------



## Heavy D

Opening morning, 20 yard shot. 17-1/2" O.S. probably weighed ~125#. Trinity County. Guess you could say I'm pretty patient. I've been bow hunting since 1989. Started out as another means of scouting the areas I was hunting....was way before trail cams. This was my first archery kill since I started in 1989. Guess I finally got a good setup and was scent free.


----------



## old 37

Nice


----------



## tommy261

Nice buck heavy d.....popup or tree stand?


----------



## sotexhookset

Very nice Heavy.


----------



## tommy261

*heavy d*

Nice buck heavy d.....popup or tree stand?


----------



## Heavy D

Tree stand leaner-double seater version for a full-figured fella. I think it's 14'. Question for y'all who use tree stands...I have a climber, but don't really care for it (should sell it if anyone is interested), but if I went to a chain on, or hook on stand how high do you usually get up there where you feel good about not being seen. First deer came out and even though I had my Ghille suit on it could tell something was up there. Didn't spook, but obviously I stood out in some way. I'm thinking 14' ain't high enough in some instances.


----------



## tommy261

*stand*

Heavy d i am normally 22 to 23 ft up.....yesterday that doe looked straight up at me. Luckily i got a shot. What kind of climber you got?


----------



## Heavy D

That's what I was thinking 20' plus might get your outline into a little more canopy and cover. I think that climbing stand is a Summit.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Posted on Hunting board before I saw this.

I like this new Tactacam


----------



## Main Frame 8

Heavy D said:


> Opening morning, 20 yard shot. 17-1/2" O.S. probably weighed ~125#. Trinity County. Guess you could say I'm pretty patient. I've been bow hunting since 1989. Started out as another means of scouting the areas I was hunting....was way before trail cams. This was my first archery kill since I started in 1989. Guess I finally got a good setup and was scent free.


Very nice first bow kill. Congrats!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Congrat's to those who scored. We didn't shoot a deer but we killed 50,000 mosquitoes, some of them P&Y class too!

TH


----------



## chicken fried

Nice buck. I that tree stand that Heavy has but that's about as I high I want to go. Thinking about trying a pop up.


----------



## 2Ws

First let me say in 40yrs of bow hunting I've used ladders, tripods, lock-ons and climbers, I hunt E Texas exclusively, if you want to see more deer get OUT OF THE LADDER, TRIPOD as the season goes on you will see less n less. If you want to see more get a climber or a lock-on, lock-ons are good but you're somewhat confined and they are a PITA to set up with screw in steps the first time, some places don't allow the screw in steps. I have 2 Summit climbers today and have used several others in all my years, IMO you can't go wrong with a Summit, I can walk up to a tree and be 25' up in 5 minutes. With a climber you can change loca due to wind or do as I do set 1 N and another S of feeder, scrape line or on a game trail. My son is about 300, uses 1 of the Summits for big guys and loves it, it took him a cpl of trips up n down to get confidence in it. The ONLY problem is finding a tree with no limbs OR small enough to cut on your way up.


----------



## cva34

2Ws said:


> First let me say in 40yrs of bow hunting I've used ladders, tripods, lock-ons and climbers, I hunt E Texas exclusively, if you want to see more deer get OUT OF THE LADDER, TRIPOD as the season goes on you will see less n less. If you want to see more get a climber or a lock-on, lock-ons are good but you're somewhat confined and they are a PITA to set up with screw in steps the first time, some places don't allow the screw in steps. I have 2 Summit climbers today and have used several others in all my years, IMO you can't go wrong with a Summit, I can walk up to a tree and be 25' up in 5 minutes. With a climber you can change loca due to wind or do as I do set 1 N and another S of feeder, scrape line or on a game trail. My son is about 300, uses 1 of the Summits for big guys and loves it, it took him a cpl of trips up n down to get confidence in it. The ONLY problem is finding a tree with no limbs OR small enough to cut on your way up.


Gota agree I was a climber fan tell knee problems..But I had 3 climbers in woods at all times... In off season scouted found fav trees Preped them for climber .Logged location and best wind for ...Let them hang in locations I wanted to hunt..and or moved them during noon time..if a move was needed...I was never a fan of pack in climber ln dark and try to hang in dark..QUIETLY...and yes your last sentence hits home too..


----------



## BluewaterAg26

What model Summit do you recommend? I hunt exclusively in pop up blinds but been wanting to try a climber.


----------



## pelochas

Congrats Heavy D, very nice buck. I hope i have the same patience. 
I use a Summit Viper SD, 20 lbs. Son, 16yo., and I both carry them in to SHNF after a mile into the brush. Its the only way unless we buy a game cart or bicycle trailer.


----------



## DiveMaster

Lot's of small ones here in Brazoria county until yesterday evening. Was hunting in shorts as Sunday evening I was sweating like a pig.
This one came out with an 8 and he was the one I was wanting. Made a good shot a little back and 2 hours of tracking and 300 yards I was wore out and finally got in bed at midnight. Mosquitoes were the worst I have ever seen. Didn't get any good pictures as I was by myself. Ever try skinning and quartering a deer by yourself with just a flashlight and knife with a billion skeeters. It ain't no fun.


----------



## DR_Smith

Great deer dive master!


----------



## DR_Smith

As far as whatbstand to use... it all depends on where you hunt! In south Tx there isn't a tree in sight (except weesatch or mesquite) so you are 5' tripod butriedbin them, ground blinds or the Fiberglass style built bow blinds. 
I hunt around Victoria and have 95% oaks.. climbing stands don't work due to trees and so I use a hang on or a 12-15' tripod. I burry the tripod into the oaks and I can pretty much sit in shorts and t-shirt and not get picked off due to back drop cover and side covers..
Everywhere is different... just have to go with what God gives you!


----------



## cva34

*thoughts*

Really great Buck frm Braz co..Congrats..Get a Thermacell for them Sketters..And or breath through your teeth and spit now and then..Had cows in Sargant 60y ago..and hunted there 10/15y ago..So I understand get a Quality led Headlight also..I know people that Flounder with them


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

He's a first for me ...


----------



## DR_Smith

Spec that is awesome!!!


----------



## Em1_crew

had a couple of does come close but couldn't get a clean shot through the brush. Seen a lot of bucks on my game cam so that's exciting being that its our first full year on this lease in NE texas


----------



## Em1_crew

Couple of young bucks we caught moving after dark.


----------



## DR_Smith

very good potential! nice tine height!! our big issue is we have 2 bad genes running on our place and we cant do much about it... :/ we have some really short tine deer that don't get 13" until 4-5 and then some that go almost straight up (8-10" wide) and never get past ears... we culled them out before 13" rule but I gues we missed some!


----------



## Main Frame 8

DR_Smith said:


> very good potential! nice tine height!! our big issue is we have 2 bad genes running on our place and we cant do much about it... :/ we have some really short tine deer that don't get 13" until 4-5 and then some that go almost straight up (8-10" wide) and never get past ears... we culled them out before 13" rule but I gues we missed some!


 Can your place qualify for MLD?


----------



## pelochas

Nice Buck Dive Master


----------



## DR_Smith

Yes it probably can but the ranch managers won't take the time to do it because they have monster ranches elsewhere they put all there time in... we get left alone but also don't get the oermots


----------



## Main Frame 8

DR_Smith said:


> Yes it probably can but the ranch managers won't take the time to do it because they have monster ranches elsewhere they put all there time in... we get left alone but also don't get the oermots


Might be worth asking if you volunteered to conduct the minimum day / spotlight surveys if they would entertain the idea.


----------



## DR_Smith

Def well worth asking. Always under impression. They had to be there but may bring that up at next yrs meeting
Thanks!


----------



## DiveMaster

Got my game cam pics at lunch today. Seconds before the shot. You can see me in the background in my blind.


----------



## Main Frame 8

DiveMaster said:


> Got my game cam pics at lunch today. Seconds before the shot. You can see me in the background in my blind.


Nice!!


----------



## Heavy D

Cool pic. Every once in while I wish my cam was on video mode.


----------



## DR_Smith

DiveMaster said:


> Got my game cam pics at lunch today. Seconds before the shot. You can see me in the background in my blind.


so was he not big enough or have better deer? that looks like a good buck!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

That was a moment befor he shot the deer I believe he put an arrow in him 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveMaster

Yes put an arrow in him. Doing a Euro mount.


----------



## DR_Smith

Great job! I misread your original post! Very nice deer!


----------



## Drogers6771

divemaster said:


> yes put an arrow in him. Doing a euro mount.


nice chocolate


----------

